# Gravity Plant



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 May 2007)

Hi guys, just curious, is a gravity plant able to treat ore etc like say a Mill?

Or is it for sampling low volume purposes?


----------



## auric (31 May 2007)

two different things a mill is used for grinding 
and a gravity plant is used for separating the milled material to ore and waste


----------

